# Heading to Langdon Beach



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Will be departing work at 1500 and heading to Langdon Beach for the pompano fish. Will start a live report when I get there and set up. 

If anybody wants to join just let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## MK6GTI (Mar 26, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

how did it go?


----------



## SaltedHash (Mar 14, 2016)

A couple of noobs here from Kentucky trying to figure out the fishing situation. Will you be out today too?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Got spooled on my 2500 with 12 lb test and that's it. No other hits or anything. Sunday afternoon I fished perdido and got 6 pomps and a bluefish. Fished at Langdon yesterday and got nothing. Its weird. The breaks were perfect and the water clarity was awesome....


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

SaltedHash said:


> A couple of noobs here from Kentucky trying to figure out the fishing situation. Will you be out today too?


 Ill probably be fishing perdido today due to lack of production at Pensacola beach yesterday. Your more than welcome to join me


----------



## SaltedHash (Mar 14, 2016)

We are in Perdido also. What time and location and we will try yo be there....


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Beach access 2 and im not 100% sure of a time yet. Shoot me a PM with your number and I can text ya when I got a time.


----------

